
Archaeal Richmond Mine Acidophilic Nanoorganisms - brian-armstrong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archaeal_Richmond_Mine_acidophilic_nanoorganisms
======
brian-armstrong
This tomography paper about these tiny organisms is also available
[https://www.nature.com/articles/ismej200899.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/ismej200899.pdf)

According to the paper these are 300-400nm across.

edit: If you assume a radius of 200nm and a carbon spacing of 3 angstroms, you
can make a pure carbon perimeter that encloses it out of about 4200 carbon
atoms.

